# Kim's new tank



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kim's tank stats:

"It has glosso and I loaded it up with 35-40 stems of Ludwigia today (Dec 31, 2008 ).

75 gallons
4 x 65w CF 6700k
Ecocomplete
substrate heat
CO2"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kim,

The light over that tank is A LOT. So you must use it very carefully so to not cause any problems.

Three things you MUST get right from the get go - the light, CO2, and consistent water changes:

*Light:*
The best approach that has been proven over the last few years is to run the tank with low light most of the day. And have a "peak" light period somewhere in the middle of the day. It's simple, here's an example:

8AM-12AM - 2 bulbs on
12AM-3PM - 4 bulbs on <-- This is the "peak"
3PM-8PM - 2 bulbs on

The "peak" could be only 1 hour for starters. You are basically trying to see how much light is too much. 1 hour is a good start. The plants will not die. Algae will have a very hard time.

The lower light periods (before and after the "peak") are basically for viewing purposes only. You can adjust them to your daily schedule. Simply put have the lights on when you are home.

*CO2:*
The CO2 must not fluctuate. Set the bubble rate and let it run 24/7. 
Make sure you have enough CO2. Disolving the CO2 well AND not loosing it because of too much surface agitations are the main things to set right.

***Disolving the CO2:
Best internal reactor here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=44053

***Surface agitation:
The surface of the water must agitate a little bit. Even the slightest surface agitation makes CO2 fizz out of the tank, BUT it provides an essential gas exchange. So agitation in moderation is what you aim for.

*Water changes:*
Always change the same amount of water. The same day (same hour, same second, same millisecond...). And always use a good dechlorinator (Prime is the best choice).
Also make sure you do not disturb the tank with water changes that are too big. 10 - 15 gallons once a week in a 75 gallon tank should be enough.

That's it for now. The only thing I'm worried about is that so called "substrate" you have in the tank. But many people have used it successfully so I'm not going to say anything about replacing it with AquaSoil, the only planted tank substrate one should have.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there a px? Love to see it.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the breakdown! I will say I am feeling a new sense of insecurity but glad for the guidance.

Attaching another pic. Still working on planting the glosso plantlets.

I'm going to dig further for info on the january meeting. Has the website http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html been abandoned? I know APC is a great discussion place. Just curious.

Kim

Niko- Looks like I will be headed North Saturday and can call you about a time later today.

Sorry about the glare on the pic. I've got to bring the tripod home!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Nico- I meant going North tommorrow (Friday) sorry holidays always mess up my sense of time (lack there of)

Kim


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The DFWAPC website has not been abandoned. Far from that.

But Bulgarian individuals and people that are too busy take care of it. In any case we make sure everybody, their brother, and his brother hears about every monthly meeting. We always post here on APC too.

The last few meetings have been more of an eye-candy/party/social event/planted-tank-galore type of events. MUCH more interactive and fun than one can normally expect. This next meeting shapes up to be nothing less but let's see if the scheduling will work right.

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is an updated pic from today of the new tank. Everything seems to be going well. I'm keeping plant variety to a minimum for now unless I need more fast growers. Lots left to do but really enjoying it. Can't stop thinking about the next tank I want to set up.

I put together Niko's super efficient CO2 reactor and it works great.

Loving APC and all the good info.

Kim


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

All that color is gonna be terrific!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very beautiful, Kim. I wish I had the touch like most of the people here.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Tex Gal, I'm excited. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Ravi! My grandma always said "The harder I work the luckier I get."

I take it you are a Wright fan?


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

You bet. Not sure how I fell for his style but it just makes sense.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I love the way you set up your tank. Now I need to commission you to come over and "redo" mine!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks. Your too nice!


----------

